# Gambling and bookies for dubai residents?



## lachamade (Aug 28, 2012)

hi
Am moving to dubai, and heard a lot that pple cannot use their credit cards or such online methods to play on gambling websites, i dont think i can enjoy a football weekend without that
First is it true ? all not allowed?
What do people do to join sportsbooks in dubai ? 
advices pls or comment


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had no problem using my UK debit card for online gambling


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

If it is a UAE bank issued card then you will probably face some issues, it really depends. While most sites are not processed by them, you could find some sites where the transaction is processed. You definitely will not be able to access the website where you want to place the bet unless you use a work-around.


----------



## lachamade (Aug 28, 2012)

i just found one advertising on facebook for uae, called 377bet , sounds what am searching for, can manually deposit and withdraw for me in local methods , am openning a small account to try out :d .... will see how that goes


----------

